# need help with rx-75 question



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got a bad starter solenoid in my rx-75. Those little rascals are tucked neatly away down between the engine and the firewall, on the engine side of the compartment. They're not easy to access/reach. Would someone please tell me what I need to do to get to it to replace it? 

You won't believe this, but my tech manual for that model tells all about how to test it, but contains nothing on how to remove/replace. Great, huh?


----------



## johny popper (Jul 13, 2008)

*to the guy with the bad starter on the rx-75*

you could take it tothe dealershipbut thats expinsive or you could just try it yourself i mean whats the worste that could happen:tractorsm


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

rbig

I think these are like most RER that you basically need to remove the engine to get at the solenoid. Sorry. I have one myself (different model) that is waiting for me to get around to fixing similar problem. 

If you have the time I would try going at it myself before I took it to the dealer especially this time of year. Most dealers are really backed up.

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Johnny Popper! Stop by the Introductions please section and tell us a little about yourself.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=158


----------

